# Houses in Germany



## CurtisJT

Hi guys,

Looking to move to Wiesbaden (Hessen) or Bad Hombug with my family shortly for a couple of year posting there for the company I work for.

I have been struggling trying to find how to rent a house, all I can see are apartments for rent. Does anyone know where I can go to find house rentals in the area?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Do a search on "Haus zu vermieten Wiesbaden" or "Haus zu vermieten Bad Homburg" - when I do that I get quite a few hits. Of course most of them are in German, but they should rent out basically the same as flats do. You may want to ask your employer for some assistance in the search.


----------



## CurtisJT

Holy moly! Yep, that has come up with way more hits... So that's a little embarrassing, didn't think to do the search in German... Lesson for new players!

Thanks heaps for that.


----------



## Tellus

f.i. here https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-haus-mieten/wiesbaden/c205l4897r10
https://www.immobilienscout24.de/Su...ndingBox=49.86432,7.479497,50.279609,9.018223


----------



## CurtisJT

Nice, thanks for that!


----------



## BluestSky

would not use Ebay-kleinanzeigen if you search for a house.

Better use immoscout or immowelt.de 

These are the biggest online places and most renters will go to immowelt (cheaper for them) and the other ones (mostly brokers) go to immoscout.

Beware... You might have to pay the broker up to 3 times the monthly rent if you take the offer.

On both platforms are private owners renting as well. Just look out for that.


----------



## Nononymous

Don't be wedded to the idea of a house. You could be stuck in a boring suburb. Depends on family size, of course, but a big apartment could give you similar space in a much more enjoyable urban setting. (On the other hand, small children + lockdowns suddenly make yard space more appealing). 

Proximity to work and school (if that's an issue) should also be taken into account, as well as language skills - are you looking for the expat bubble or comfortable in a more German-speaking environment?


----------

